# Best Chip for Simrad GO7 - Mosquito Lagoon/N Indian River?



## BullReds (Jul 29, 2020)

HI Guys, I'm new to this forum and I'm getting my first ever chart plotter on my new Beavertail skiff. It comes with the Simrad GO7. What's the best chip for the East coast Lagoons here in Florida? I've seen videos and screens shots for FMT isla, Navionics and C-map reveal. Without any experience, hard to know where to spend the money. Any thoughts, comments or advice appreciated!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I had Navionics, it's okay. I am currently saving to get FMT if that says anything.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

If you can't get FMT, I like Navionics next.


----------



## BullReds (Jul 29, 2020)

Yeah I'm leaning toward FMT, but it's pricey. Just wondering if it worth the extra kaching.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Is anyone using Standard Mapping?


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

BullReds said:


> Yeah I'm leaning toward FMT, but it's pricey. Just wondering if it worth the extra kaching.


It depends on how you define pricey and how you consider and factor in value for a dollar you spend.
How many different separate Navionics chips would you have to buy to cover the entire State of FL from Pensacola to Jax to the Keys? The answer is three - 632P+, 642P+ and 630P+. FMT covers the entire State with only two chips. So if you buy the three Navionics chips new, it's going to cost you $600 which is inside of $50 of FMT. Then you have to consider all of the fine details of what you get for that and what you don't get. The accuracy, the provided or missing chart details, the quality of the imagery and other prominent differences. If you watch the Videos comparing the products side by side the charts speak for themselves. If you have not seen that the latest video posted showing the detailed comparison of the most recent products apples to apples is the NFL Update Part 1 of 3 on the ISLA website. All things and all factors considered, people who are fully educated about it and have experience with both would never say the FMT product is an inferior value and most say its more than worth the cost. If you read the blogs, the testimonials and chart commentary also speak for themselves. From a pure price perspective and forgoing the value consideration, the good news is you can likely acquire any of those three Navionics chips for only about $50 from a customer that now runs the ISLA charts so if you are really on a budget and can deal with a general reference application that would likely be a great way to go. There is a reason you are highly unlikely to ever find a second hand ISLA chart for sale anywhere near that price if any are even listed.


----------



## BullReds (Jul 29, 2020)

Yes, I fully understand all your points. My main concern is I'm on a Simrad G07 and do not currently have the budget to be able to upgrade at this time. Most of the time I fish Mosquito Lagoon and not sure if the satelight overlays on the Navioncs vs ISLA are that different on the go7 due to it's resolution.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I run FMT on a GO7 and yes its not ideal because of the size but works for now. I would recommend it.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

BullReds said:


> Yes, I fully understand all your points. My main concern is I'm on a Simrad G07 and do not currently have the budget to be able to upgrade at this time. Most of the time I fish Mosquito Lagoon and not sure if the satelight overlays on the Navioncs vs ISLA are that different on the go7 due to it's resolution.


Its far superior to Navionics on any unit. It just gets better on the bigger units.


----------

